# Eugene Gamers?  Anyone?



## Zipp (Jun 17, 2005)

Any Eugene, Oregon gamers out there?  I know there's a few card shops around which host games, but they don't say much about it.  You ever get that?  Where you go into a gaming store and you ask if there are any games going on, and they reply as if you asked whether they stock the Bhopal Disaster?

In any case, I'm a newbie when it comes to the rules systems of almost any D20, but I have role played and been an actor for many years, so I'm good on that front.


----------



## santinj@ (Apr 29, 2009)

*Four years too late, but . . .*

I know it's several years too late, but check out this google groups site for gaming in the Eugene area:

Eugene Area Gamers League | Google Groups

There's a Friday night game night at the 'Wich House (840 Willamette St.). Check the site for details.


----------

